# 8X8 PT with sand dust foundation steps



## Red Dog Solar (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello,
An thoughts about a project I am good to start. I customer has a steep bank that currently has rotten wooden treads. I proposed using GC PT 8X8 and dove tail the treads to the sticks going in to the earth.
The first step will have a footprint dug down the bank 4" deep and 34" into the back. The run is 30". Stone dust on the bottom with 4" into tier up the back. I am think ground fabric and stone dust each step. A continuous piece of fabric up the tiers with stone dust. The treads are 36" wide and the dove tails sticks are 30" dig. Each following step with lay on the sticks below. I have not thought about what to fill in the 20"X24" center with. Nature with put leave litter on top over time.

The dove tail will secure the front tread from moving .


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Not a landscaper,so can't answer on this but
You any relation to Winter?


----------

